

An API solution to responsive images - msacca
http://blog.brandisty.com/brand-management-blog/how-we-fixed-responsive-images/

======
NicoJuicy
I didn't knew about srcset as a W3C standard though:
[http://www.w3.org/html/wg/drafts/srcset/w3c-srcset/](http://www.w3.org/html/wg/drafts/srcset/w3c-srcset/)
, thx! It seems to exist on imageResizer also, it's a .Net package for image
resizing, that works like the API described (different syntax though)

~~~
msacca
Awesome - we weren't aware of the .net package but I'll definitely check it
out.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Don't forget to include the DiskCache plugin, ImageResizer is really complete
in terms of features (if you're on .Net)

